# zu kleine Hände für Schaltung/Bremse



## Rubinstein5 (27. März 2012)

Hi Mädels

ich brauche mal euren Rat.
Anscheinend habe ich zu kleine Hände für die handelsüblichen Wege zur Gangschaltung und zur Bremse.
Wenn ich die Hände am Lenker habe komme ich an die Bremse aber zum Schalten bräuchte ich ne Daumenverlängerung *grummel

ich fahre ne Kombi aus Shimano deore lx Schaltung und ner formula oroka24 Bremse.

gibt doch bestimmt noch mehr Mädels mit kleinen Händen hier, die sich darüber ärgern...
vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

nen dankbaren Gruß in die Runde
R5


----------



## MissQuax (27. März 2012)

Hi R5 

Stell doch mal ein Cockpit-Foto ein - dann läßt sich vielleicht beurteilen, ob noch was verbessert werden könnte!

LG, MissQuax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (27. März 2012)

Ich habe auch sehr kleine Hände (handschuhe größe S oder sogar xs). Ich habe an meinem Fully eine Formulabremse, deren Bremshebel verstellbar sind, dass heißt, ich habe sie relativ nah am Lenker stehen, zudem könntest Du mal schauen ob Du Bremse und Schaltung am Lenker vielleicht in eine günstigere Postion schieben kannst (Schaltung näher zum Griff, Bremsen etwas mehr zur Lenkermitte)


----------



## HiFi XS (27. März 2012)

Achte auf deine Griffe... wenn die zu lang sind, schneide (kein Witz) ein Stückchen ab - dann kannst du die brems und schaltungsgarnitur weiter nach aussen am lenker schieben - für kleine hände dann besser zu bedienen.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (27. März 2012)

Hi ihr Lieben
wow, das ging schnell. Dankeschön für eure Hilfen.
@MissQuax - jup das ist ne gute Idee
@AB - das gucke ich mir mal an - dankeschön!
@HiFiXS - der Lenker ist gut und passt, Griffe auch. Das wurde schon getestet. Vielen Dank trotzdem


----------



## scylla (27. März 2012)

hast du schon mal probiert, Brems- und Schaltgriffe zu vertauschen, also Bremsgriff nach innen und Schaltgriff nach außen? Ich weiß, macht man eigentlich nicht so aber je nach Form der Brems- und Schalthebel kann das u.U. passen. Natürlich musst du aufpassen, dass deine Bremse weiterhin mit einem Finger bedienbar ist.

andere Möglichkeit: Matchmaker für kombinierte Montage von Brems- und Schaltgriffen (ich kenn mich leider mit Formula nicht aus und weiß nicht, ob es sowas für deine Bremse gibt). 
Was für Schaltgriffe hast du denn? Manche Schaltgriffe kann man ja auch auf ihrer Schelle ein paar mm verschieben. Wenn sowas bei deinen geht, hast du das schon ausgereizt, also ganz nach außen geschoben?


----------



## waldfeger (27. März 2012)

Hallo
Das Problem hatte ich auch, hab zig Bremsen ausprobiert (Avid Juicy, Hayes, Formula K24 usw) und fahre  jetzt seit 3 Jahren Formula the one. Hebelweite ist via Rädchen verstellbar, Druckpunkt auch, und vorallem kann man sie, weil die Hebel so fein und dünn sind, mit nur einem Finger bremsen. Ich fühle mich immer ein wenig unwohl, wenn ich zuvor mit 2 Finger bremsen mussste und nur mit 3 Finger den Lenker halten musste (fahre deswegben auch lieber dünne Griffe).
Hatte auch mal im Bikeshop die neuen Shimano XTR gehalten, die sind auch sehr kurz und angenehm, so auf den ersten Blick. Aber keine Erfahrung, wie sie sich auf dem Trail schlagen. Würde dir genügend Zeit und Geduld geben zum testen, find Bremsen so entscheidend fürs biken. gruss


----------



## Rubinstein5 (27. März 2012)

@scylla - den Tausch hab ich schon probiert. Das geht mit der Bremse nicht. Ich quetsch mir die Finger beim Bremsen... Matchmaker sind ne Idee. Verschieben ist alles schon bis zum Er... ausprobiert... 
@waldfeger - das ist eine gute Idee. Das Thema mit dem Unwohlfühlen habe ich nämlich auch. 1000 Dank!!

schön, dass es euch und das Forum gibt!!
grüße in die Runde
R5


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. März 2012)

spar Dir die Matchmaker, damit kommst Du noch weniger klar. Ich habe die voller Stolz montiert um dann festzustellen, dass ich entweder Bremse, oder Schaltung passend einstellen kann. Also hab ich sie schweren Herzens wieder demontiert (dabei sah das sooo schön clean aus  )  (in Kombi SRAM Trigger und Elixir Bremse!)
Mach mal ein Foto wie das aussieht, gern mit und ohne Hand 
Ich hab zwar nicht so richtig winzige Hände, aber auch immer wieder Probleme damit, alles passend zu bekommen. Auch sind mir die Hebelwege aller Schalthebel eigentlich zu lang...
Da muss ich wirklich auf Shimano und SRAM schimpfen, an Kleinhändige wird NULL gedacht 

Beim Testival in Brixen hab ich dann aber auch testen können, wie sich unterschiedliche Bremsgriffe so handhaben  Da gibts schon Unterschiede  Die neue XT war super, die neue Magura (MT?) hatte auch nen super Hebel...


----------



## Horstelix (27. März 2012)

Wundert mich, dass die Alternative "Drehgriffschalter" noch nicht kam:

http://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/component/twister-shifters

Und schon wieder weg hier


----------



## Rubinstein5 (27. März 2012)

so so, wir haben "MitlesER" 
Drehgriffschalter mag ich nicht - aber danke schön für den Tip.

"Cheffe" hat noch ne Idee und hat in seiner Sammelsuriumkiste gewühlt. Das wird morgen mal getestet und dann gibts Info. 1000 Dank schon mal für eure Tips. lieber Gruß von zu Hause R5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miridari (29. März 2012)

Hallo RS,
ja, das Problem kenne ich, obwohl ich nicht mal winzigste Hände habe. Und wie bei Dir - Bremse geht noch aber Daumen für Schaltung reicht nicht so ganz...

Ich habe bei mir zumindest links Bremse und Schaltgriff getauscht (rechts benötigt man ja weniger Kraft zum Schalten) und bin nach diversen Tests von SLX auf die neuen XT Schalthebel umgestiegen. Auch die sind nicht perfekt, aber deutlich leichtgängiger bei kürzerem Daumen. So teuer ist die Investition dann auch nicht.

Und ansonsten:
Werte Hersteller: Girls Ride Too!! Vielleicht stellt Ihr Euch endlich mehr darauf ein - und das nicht nur mit irgendetwas pinkfarben-blütigem, sondern mit passender Technik!?!?!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (29. März 2012)

Hi ihr Lieben

so, Umbau ist rum. 20 km gestern ausprobiert und - dat war gar nix - :-(
Ich musste den Daumen zwar nicht mehr verlängern, aber einen Bogen um den Schalthebel machen, um ihn dann zu drücken... Schatzi macht alles super. Ich bin total dankbar, dass er mir da zur Seite steht, aber jetzt ist es unumgänglich, dass wir alles auseinander bauen. Ich meld mich wieder.

@miridari - jup, da hast du was Wahres ausgesprochen. Wer will denn dieses mädchenhafte Heititei, liebe Hersteller?!?!
Lieben Gruß in die Runde R5


----------



## mtbbee (29. März 2012)

waldfeger schrieb:


> Hatte auch mal im Bikeshop die neuen Shimano XTR gehalten, die sind auch sehr kurz und angenehm, so auf den ersten Blick. Aber keine Erfahrung, wie sie sich auf dem Trail schlagen. Würde dir genügend Zeit und Geduld geben zum testen, find Bremsen so entscheidend fürs biken. gruss



Mit Handschuhgrösse 6 - 7 je nach Hersteller oder XS/S fahre ich diese seit einem Jahr am Racefully. Aufgrund der guten Erfahrung habe ich diese jetzt auch am Hardtail.

Passt  zu meinen kleinen Patscherchen


----------



## Votec Tox (30. März 2012)

waldfeger schrieb:


> Hallo
> ....und fahre  jetzt seit 3 Jahren Formula the one. Hebelweite ist via Rädchen verstellbar, Druckpunkt auch, und vorallem kann man sie, weil die Hebel so fein und dünn sind, mit nur einem Finger bremsen....



Fahre auch THE ONE und bitte laß mich nicht dumm sterben 
Ist mir jetzt echt megapeinlich - aber wo ist das Verstellrädchen? 






Hat sich da was geändert? Finde kein Rädchen... echt peinlich...
Aber Du fährst sie doch schon seit drei Jahren, mein Rad ist von 2011 
Die Bremse ist aber echt klasse!
Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## scylla (30. März 2012)

ich kenn mich jetzt mit der the one leider überhaupt nicht aus, aber spontan würde ich mal behaupten, dass es das kleine inbus-schräubchen ist. ist unten vielleicht auch nochmal so eins? also eins für druckpunkt, eins für griffweite?


----------



## Votec Tox (30. März 2012)

Merci Scylla, aber ich glaube damit ist nur der Hebel verbolzt.
Habe mal gegugelt und siehe da:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30803_The-One-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-Modell-2012-.html
Es gibt ein 2012er Modell mit Rädchen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasfonz (30. März 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Merci Scylla, aber ich glaube damit ist nur der Hebel verbolzt.
> Habe mal gegugelt und siehe da:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30803_The-One-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-Modell-2012-.html
> Es gibt ein 2012er Modell mit Rädchen....



hey 

Die "The One" gibts mit verschiedenen Hebeln (je nach Preis), würde sagen Du hast die R1/Rx Hebel wie zu sehen auf diesem Bild:





Um hier die Hebelweite zu verstellen brauchst n 2mm Inbus. Erklärt ists in dieser Anleitung (http://media.canyon.com/download/manuals/Manual_Formula_R1_RX_TheOne_DE.pdf) auf Seite 57 (einfach unter R1/Rx lesen)

Gruss


----------



## Votec Tox (31. März 2012)

Vielen Dank an "dasfonz"!  Genau so gehts! 
Scylla war ja schon nah dran aber es ist - im Nachhinein logisch  - die kleine Imbusschraube an der Stirnseite der Hebel.
Grüße!


----------



## scylla (31. März 2012)

knapp daneben ist auch vorbei


----------



## Rubinstein5 (1. April 2012)

So, neuer Versuch. 
Shimano Schaltung rausgeschmissen und SRAM Attack drangebaut. Die Schalthebel sind VIEL kürzer und das Greifen fühlt sich schon viel besser an 
Gleich mal ne Runde übern Winterstein zum Testen ... I´ll be back  
Sonnige erwartungsfreudige Grüße von R5 in die Runde


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. April 2012)

ich hab übrigens an meinem Stumpi auch sehr gute Erfahrung mit den XTR statt SLX Schalthebeln gemacht!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (1. April 2012)

Hi Mädels 
YES! Es lebe SRAM!  Nun ist alles gut.
Super schöne flowige Tour und mein Element und ich lieben uns *freu
Einen guten Wochenstart wünscht
R5


----------



## Mausoline (1. April 2012)

Ich hab die Hope. Schalt- und Bremshebel kombiniert, mit Verstellrädchen. Hab einen kürzeren Daumen und komm sehr gut damit zurecht


----------



## killerpellet (2. April 2012)

Danke fuer die Tipps - bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Bremse fuer meine Frau (1,58 m gross und sehr kleine Haende).

Momentan hat sie die Formula The One FR und ich habe den Hebel auf sie optimal eingestellt. Allerdings ist nun der Druckpunkt auch gewandert und die Bremse packt erst so richtig zu, wenn der Hebel fast den Lenker beruehrt. 
Entlueftet und mehr Oel eingefuellt, hat zwar etwas gebracht, aber nicht den vollen Erfolg. 

Wie zufrieden seid ihr denn mit der Formula The One (2012) mit werkzeugloser Hebelverstellung? Bleibt bei der Bremse der Druckpunkt definiert oder wandert er auch? Alternativ gefaellt mir auch die HOPE.


----------



## Toolkid (2. April 2012)

Für die Druckpunktverstellung der Formulas gibt es das FCS. Ist auch ganz einfach nachzurüsten.


----------



## killerpellet (2. April 2012)

Kenne ich - finde aber persoenlich, dass es nicht viel bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. April 2012)

ich bin mal ein 301 mit der "One" testgefahren und kam mit der Bremse überhaupt nicht zurecht. Brauchte viel zu viel Fingerkraft beim Bremsen... Hebel fand ich für mich auch nicht sehr ergonomisch... der Verleiher sagte dann noch, das sei keine Frauenbremse, wie auch immer er das gemeint hat


----------



## killerpellet (2. April 2012)

Welche Bremse hast du denn? Die Hope gefällt mir sehr gut. Habe noch eine Avid Elixir 5 - finde aber die Bremsleistung überhaupt nicht berauschend (und wenn ich nicht damit zufrieden bin, dann ist es meine Frau auch nicht )


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. April 2012)

ich hab eine Elixir X0 und eine Elixir R im Einsatz... mit 180/203
komme damit super klar, und hatte nie Probleme mit zuwenig Bremsleitung...


----------



## scylla (2. April 2012)

killerpellet schrieb:


> Welche Bremse hast du denn? Die Hope gefällt mir sehr gut. Habe noch eine Avid Elixir 5 - finde aber die Bremsleistung überhaupt nicht berauschend (und wenn ich nicht damit zufrieden bin, dann ist es meine Frau auch nicht )



Hope ist goil 
Mein persönlicher Tipp: V2 vorne, X2 hinten. Über zu wenig Bremskraft kann man/frau sich dann sicherlich nicht mehr beklagen. Die Hebel mag ich vom ergonomischen Aspekt her auch sehr. 

Elixir hatte ich auch mal. Sagen wir's mal so, die Bremskraft ist Ok... den halben Berg lang... und ich wohne im Odenwald, nicht in den Alpen . Die Charakteristik davon (also packt ganz doll zu am Anfang und dann kommt nicht mehr viel nach) hat mir auch nicht so gefallen.

Mit der The One hab ich meine prägende Erfahrung ähnlich wie Frau Rauscher gemacht: an einem LV Testbike  Das hat mir Formula für immer ausgetrieben. Ein Graus!


----------



## killerpellet (3. April 2012)

Danke für die vielen Tipps,

im Mai bekommt sie einen neuen Rahmen und dann auch neue Bremsen. Habe ihr gestern die Hope gezeigt und die gefallen ihr sehr gut. Wenn die Bremsleistung - wie ihr sagt - auch super ist, dann wird es wohl diese werden. 
Gestern habe ich jedenfalls noch weiter an der Bremse gearbeitet und ihr "so richtig Bremsflüssigkeit" gegeben. Nun hat sie einen absolut satten Druckpunkt. Allerdings ist nun mehr Bremsflüssigkeit im System vorhanden als sein sollte.


----------



## Votec Tox (3. April 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ....
> Elixir hatte ich auch mal. Sagen wir's mal so, die Bremskraft ist Ok... den halben Berg lang... und ich wohne im Odenwald, nicht in den Alpen . Die Charakteristik davon (also packt ganz doll zu am Anfang und dann kommt nicht mehr viel nach) hat mir auch nicht so gefallen.
> ...


Das empfinde ich an meinem Hardtail mit der Elexir ganz genauso!

"The One" allerdings mag ich wirklich gern, die packt schön direkt zu, endlich mal eine Bremse die nicht so undefiniert bremst und das auch wenn man viel zu lange bremst , da gibts keine Veränderung, keinen Verlust.
Aber das ist wohl Geschmacksache, ich finde man braucht nicht viel Fingerkraft, man muß gefühlvoll bremsen, sie packt eben so schön zu und wenn man grobmotorich dran zieht, dann lernt man zu fliegen... übers Rad 

Wie sind eigentlich die neuen Maguras?
(Mit meiner alten Luise Freeride war ich früher sehr zufrieden.)
Die Hebel sind kein Wunder an Ergonomie, da bin ich jedoch vom Motorrad her nicht sonderlich verwöhnt, so stört es mich nicht.


----------



## Veloce (3. April 2012)

Ich fahre mit Unisex Handschuhgröße XS und Frauengröße S am
Safire Elexir CR mit Sram ,am SX Trail und am Hardtail Saint mit Sram .
Die Saint Hebel waren zwar  am Anfang nicht ganz die Freude für meine Hände aber nach  geduldiger Einstellung  passt es jetzt und die Standard
Kolbenhänger bei niedrigeren Temperaturen sind damit beim CC Bici  vorbei .


----------

